# Minllyn quarry - September2020



## Newage (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi all

Love this place, as I was in Wales for a few days and in the area myself and a few mates went back to the underground slate quarry of minllyn just above the village of Dinas.

This time a different way in for me as I`m getting to grips with SRT rope work, my mates went in via the lower drainage adit and I went in via the top incline shaft (just had enough rope 97ft).

Picture time......

Looking up at the slope of dead`s towards the incline shaft.







After getting to the bottom without becoming dead myself it was time to get "arty"






I think this is one of my best ever underground shots I`v ever taken (its getting enlarged and going up on the wall at home)






The old boiler and looking at the upper section.











Thanks for looking that will do for now, any and all comments are most welcome.
there are more picture from this visit and past ones over on my FlickR site.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157669592177593

Cheers Newage


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 23, 2020)

Nice one mate - i absolutely love this mine, although i definately don't love the climb up to it ... !! Nice to see you progressing with the old SRT business although you're gonna leave me standing now when it comes to access. Not only can you climb, burrow, dig-out,crawl through the smallest opening and have no fear, now you can bloody do rope tricks as well ... !! You truly are my hero ... !!


----------



## Newage (Sep 24, 2020)

mate did you see I did the Stanford lead mine a month or so back, not a bad mooch.

Cheers newage.


----------



## Darklldo (Jan 2, 2021)

I think you are right about that shot being your best, it's very dramatic and the lighting is just about perfect. Definitely a put up on the wall.  
Not sure if even in my youth I would be willing to face a 97 ft drop, although I suppose if you know what you're doing it's find. Thank you for the photos


----------



## Newage (Feb 8, 2021)

Darklldo said:


> I think you are right about that shot being your best, it's very dramatic and the lighting is just about perfect. Definitely a put up on the wall.
> Not sure if even in my youth I would be willing to face a 97 ft drop, although I suppose if you know what you're doing it's find. Thank you for the photos


The drop is not vertical but about 50 to 60 degrees, you can just walk in via the drainage adit, oh and that back lit picture is now up on my wall.

cheers Newage


----------



## night crawler (Feb 8, 2021)

Newage said:


> The drop is not vertical but about 50 to 60 degrees, you can just walk in via the drainage adit, oh and that back lit picture is now up on my wall.
> 
> cheers Newage


Any cave spiders for Fluffy. The back lit photo is pretty sweet


----------



## Durham.explorerz (Feb 9, 2021)

awesome love underground stuff


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 12, 2021)

NIce pics, Only got down main shaft when I went as was completely flooded so a revisit is deff on the cards


----------

